# Which is better (Lighting question)



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

So I am looking into new lights for my tank. Not sure though, torn between T5's and LED's. Getting mixed results. I have a planted tank, so I need to make sure that the lights will work with plants, right now low light but want to move up a little in the world.

No CO2 right now, maybe in the future, but not right now, so staying at the 6500k range.

These are the two I am looking at.

24" Aquarium Light 48 96 144 346 380 LCD T5 Fluorescent Actinic Metal Halide LED | eBay

This one ^ would use the T5 48W 2 Florescent bulbs (no blue)

OR

LED 24" Hi 6500K LED Aquarium Light Lumen Freshwater Tropical Fish Tetra 60 Cm | eBay


So question is...both are the same price...both are what I need as far as K goes...

Which is better? LED or T5?


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I like LED myself I don't have any t5 lights tho but I can say I have a t8 with a floral sun bulb on one side of the tank and an LED light on the other and the LED side plants look the best and have the most new growth. LED saves a lot of power and doesn't warm the surface of the water either as they don't get hot. LED is more expensive.... Only at first tho. The LED light will last longer as the T5 will need to be replaced at some point those things get expensive. LED lights typically hold the amount of light through their duration of life where as most fluorescent bulb slowly but surly become dimmer and not as efficient.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

The nice thing is...both the T5 i found and the LED are the same price, a few cents off...so its really just a matter of whats better.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

For the money I would go LED.If it only works for 3 years you would probly save enough on electricity and bulb replacement that there would be no loss.Ir the leds are "true crap" but still last a year then replacement is still less than bulb replacement on flourescents.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

So you would say those LED's bandit?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If they say(and the link did) 6500k then yea!I have a fluval spec5 with 6500k leds(no where near as high priced or wattage probly as my current true lumen pros),but they seem to be growing plants well.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome. Thats what I was thinking...I figured for the price cant beat it!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I just ordered today this light for my 10gallon..Amazon.com: Finnex FugeRay Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 20-Inch: Pet Supplies, which is a total of 10 watts..It has gotten really good reviews on Amazon as well as theplantedtank.com and comes in longer lengths also. I'm hoping to grow more medium/high light plants in that tank. I'll have to let you know how it works out.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Please do let us know. And post some pics too!!!!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah let me know Paula because it will probably be about a month till I get mine (with the baby coming and all) but that is pretty much the same thing except yours has more lights and k lol. Do you think the one I am looking at (the LED) would keep me at low light or would that get me into the medium range?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

So I have found 2 LED lighting fixtures...same K...one has 27 larger LEDS and one has 78 small LEDS...is there a difference?

Used LED 24" 1600 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Tropical Fish 27X 1W | eBay

LED 24" Hi 6500K LED Aquarium Light Lumen Freshwater Tropical Fish Tetra 60 Cm | eBay

Is one better than the other when it comes to the size of the LED bulb?


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

The tempeture color (k) is the same so that's not going to make the difference. If you want to know about K look up HID headlights for a car that's the best place to learn the tempeture colors. The lower the K the more white the light is as the K gets higher the light become blueish then purple and eventually pink. The suns K is between 6000k to 6500k that's why most of these company's stay around this range. I would go with the one that uses the 1watt bulbs. If you look up marinelands LED light the single bright has the tiny bulbs and the double bright uses the 1watt bulbs. I have the single bright and have seen the double. Those bigger lights make a huge difference in the brightness if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

My main concern is the growth of plants...I would like the tank to be nice and bright, but I would trade that in for nice growth of the plants...


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I want this light  Satellite Freshwater LED+ | Current-USA


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

My plants grow fine under the single bright system. Your plants will do better with the larger bulb light.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Used LED 24" 1600 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Tropical Fish 27X 1W | eBay
This unit puts off way more Lumens and directs light into the tank, as the other does not. Where as the other unit uses .20W LEDs and does not have optics on it to direct light into the tank.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

So what you are saying is...

The one that does not direct the light and has smaller bulbs would not work for planted tanks...

where as the larger bulbs that directs the light will?

Would that give low/medium/high light?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

They are not larger bulbs, they utilize Optics, that act as reflectors and push light into an area. The 1w LEDs would provide much better growth than the unit that uses the .20w and no optics, also, with no optics lights scatters where ever, and not directly into the tank per say, so you lose a bunch of light.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

From the experience of 1 (ONE) clip on LED fixture, one factor that is important is the dispersion (spread) of the light from the diodes. I got a Finnex fixture for my 5.5gal planted Betta tank which did not have any lens or reflectors for the diodes. The light was great directly under the fixture but fell off rapidly away from the fixture both front to rear and side to side. It left the ends and front and back of the tank in shadow. I don't know if the drop off of the light is sufficient to give you problems in your tank.

Just my observation.*old dude


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Not trying to blame as I get enough of that at work. Would that some had the capacity to see that assigning blame has no effect on the mechanics
and therefor is wasted time(a work reference). After hearing many good things about the MarineLand Double bright it came on sale at Petsmountain
so I did the deed. For one of my ten's I should add. It has the larger lights. But I found the same issue as Avraptorhal did.
And BTW I left one 18" T8 bulb/strip on the tank/w it. I realize that 8 days is insufficient time to gauge plant growth but that was about all I could
take of a large increase in shadows in my tank which were not there before I put that LED on there.
I completely believe that had I raised the light about 6-8" above the tank I could/would have gotten better results from it due to the spreading out
of the light. It's just plain too close when used on a ten gallon. A glitch which might not be an issue in deeper tanks than the ten.
In all fairness I should also like to mention two other things. First I really think(not supported by test) that if a person had a typical single bulb T8
aquarium strip light, that the Double Bright would be more than that. Second I use Walmart strip lights on my ten's which spreads the bulbs much
wider apart as it consist of two separate strip lights placed one at the front of the tank and the other at the back. That puts 6" between those
bulbs and (I believe) distributes the light better. Those T8's also send light in almost all directions as opposed to beams directed straight down
as the LED's do. Since I'll never get my money's worth back on the LED (total $68 with shipping) I may try the raising them up idea on a new ten
gallon set up I'm doing in order to salvage something from it before I let it go for about half the total cost at the LFS. 
T5 Dual 20" 6500K Aquarium Light Plant Freshwater Tropical Fish Discus Tetra 36W | eBay
2X T5 Light Bulbs 18 Watts 18W Lamps Aquarium Lighting Fits Most 20" Odyssea | eBay
I bought these to replace the LED with but it is yet to be use as the bracket does not fit the ten gallon properly. Having to make a bracket for
that purpose. They do offer four different bulbs for it but you are locked in to buying from them as the bulbs are 17" and apparently custom made 
by the same company for their lights. I thought that heads up was appropriate.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. So I realized that I wont have the money for these lights for probably a month or so, and the LED that I was going to get is a used and only one of them...so chances of getting it at that price is slim to none. I did however...find this T5HO light...

T5 Quad 24" Timer 6500K Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Discus Tropical Fish 96W | eBay


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

"right now low light but want to move up a little in the world."
Your tank/your call but plants can only grow so fast and then you reach their maximum growth rate. Depending on the gallon size of your tank you may have
over 4WPG in there(based on a regular 20G tank which a 24" light would fit). Somewhere on this forum is a guy who has four 48"(I think t8"s)on a 48" tank.
He claims to have no algae issues. This is not normally the case/w that much light. Others on here much more experienced than I will let you know how much
ferts and Co2 that much light would take to "balance" it in order to lessen the chances of algae.
Don't misunderstand, it looks like a good high tech light. It's just that it's (IMO) leaning heavily towards the overkill side of the fence.
Oh yea, the comment about the max plant growth...once you reach it, that balance of ferts/Co2 which is needed to offset the light in order to help
prevent of algae...well it becomes "excess"(that which is above what the plants need at their max growth rate) and therefor still constitutes excess
nutrients in the water which is, in conjunction/w the light, the cause of algae. The more plants, the less this applies though.
ANY critique of this statement is welcomed by me(and I would think by jamnigh) as "you guys" have much more experience than I.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

24" 30" Aquarium LED Light 5 Rolls Version Lunar Bright Fish Tank LM 2624 CE | eBay


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I love it, but a little out of my price range. Trying to stay somewhere in the $40-$60 range if possible. 

If this is overkill T5 Quad 24" Timer 6500K Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Discus Tropical Fish 96W | eBay

Since I dont have CO2 would this be a better choice?

T5 Dual 24" 6500K Aquarium Light Strip Freshwater Plant Discus 48W Odyssea 20g | eBay

I was just looking for the "most bang for my buck" sort of thing. I would like to hopefully have at least medium light.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

the dual would be better than the quad. You don't need that much light. Then again you could always get the quad and use 2 6k lamps and 2 actinics for tank coloration.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats what I was thinking. Would the quad with the 4 6500k lamps be used for say high tech lighting?

And would just the duel give me at least medium light or keep me at low?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I may have missed it but I still haven't heard the tank size which you have. It matters for estimating the mid level/high level status. In a 20G this would qualify
just in the high range to me but check/w others on this estimate...we are talking T5...in T8 it would be medium level.(IMO)
It's either high for a mid range or a tad low for a high range qualification. If on the other hand we're talking 29G or 30H it's mid range.
The one you show is the same brand/style but 24" instead of the 18" which mine is. Yours appears to accept any T5 bulb listed as 24"/22.125" as some call
it by what is just a size reference and some use the actual length as the stated size. Mine takes an odd ball size. You have a wide option of bulbs to
choose from in several brands. The two 6500K ones supplied/w it are what brings it closest to high range. But switching one of them to a 10,000K
would bring it further up towards the high end. In test the 6700K performs better than the 10,000K on plants in regular height tanks. A 55 or a 30H would
be an example of a tank that may need a 10,000K. This is an example of the 6700K...obviously more expensive...some are not that high.
Aqueon® T5 Fluorescent 6.7K Lamp - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll guess it's a 20 H @ 24".


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Duel HO is high lighting for plants. Quad bulb HO lighting is intense lighting for plants.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nave said:


> I want this light  Satellite Freshwater LED+ | Current-USA


I looked into that light also Nave. It has some amazing features! Check out this review..
Current USA’s Satellite Freshwater LED+ | Ted's Fishroom 
According to that video, Current is working on a similar more powerful LED light. Mostly I use the 10g for a quarantine and plant grow out tank. I couldn't see spending big bucks on a light for the 10. I could eventually use the one I ordered on my 26g, although the 26g is about 20" tall, and according to the video, it may not penetrate deeper tanks more than 16" deep. It's supposed to be here Tuesday. I'll have to let everyone know how I like it (with pics of course!). If you're really seriously considering the Current LED light, the lowest price I found online was kensfish.com.

P.S. Jamnigh, you seem to be as confused about LED vs fluorescent lighting as I am!


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

check these links out. very good info compiled on another forum about PAR measured from LEDs and other aquarium lights/bulbs. 

Lighting an Aquarium with PAR instead of Watts
http://www.plantedtank.net/f$orums/showthread.php?t=160396

I was doing a lot of reading up on LEDs for myself over the last month or two for my next tank but my used set up I bought came with dual t5s. I was planning on getting the current freshwater plus lights. as stated by previously posters LEDs not having light diffusers to spread the light out is a serious complaint about a lot of LED fixtures.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Everyone needs Optics on the LEDs, this focuses the light into the tank, instead of all over the place. Most get the cheapos, thinking it will suffice becasue its an LED, not so if all the light is scattered. Now granted you only need a 120 degree optic to make it worth your while, and you can buy them all over the place now, and install them your selves, as they are more or less just pop ons.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is an easy rule of thumb to get you started. 50-60w of 3w LEDs is worth 250w in metal halide light, depending on the lights used, and using 60 degree optics.
Oh, and I keep forgetting this one. a Marineland Reef LED doesn't work on our Reef tanks, its not enough light, but its more than plenty of light for FW planted tanks. But its the wrong Kelvin. That make better sense now?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Well Mr. jamnigh I think you will be pleased/w the Oddessy 24". I just got finished building that bracket I mentioned which makes mine fit my tank.
Were they both side by side I could judge better but I do believe it is brighter than the one/w two T8's(both bulbs high quality white).
I say think because there is little difference but the T5 has one white and one Roseated(pink) bulb which as you know has less visible light
than a white light one does. May change it to 2 white bulbs...we'll see.
According to that link my tank/w the T5's just gained some on the par scale so we'll see in a couple of weeks how the plants/algae are doing.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

That light (the current satellite) is so sweet wish I could have one on all my tanks.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow...thanks Nate for this link Lighting an Aquarium with PAR instead of Watts
Seems I'm not getting the high PAR I thought I was out of my 24" CoralifeT5HO 48watt fixture on my 26 gallon tank! If I've read that thread correctly, with the light approximately 20" from top of substrate, I'm only getting approx. 20-22 PAR (not sure which bulbs they used). From top of plants to light fixture, 72ish PAR. 

I just now started a new thread comparing growth in different bulbs used in that fixture, with pictures over a year's span. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

T-5 Bulbs should be changed out every 9 months. That will make a big difference.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

nate2005 said:


> check these links out. very good info compiled on another forum about PAR measured from LEDs and other aquarium lights/bulbs.
> 
> Lighting an Aquarium with PAR instead of Watts
> http://www.plantedtank.net/f$orums/showthread.php?t=160396
> ...


Aquarium Lighting, Light Information; Reef & Planted, PAR, Watt, Kelvin.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Aquarium Lighting, Light Information; Reef & Planted, PAR, Watt, Kelvin.

I found that site quite awhile back Reef...made my brain hurt reading it! LOL

Oh, I got the new Finnex light today. Yay! Gettting pics together and will post later on what I've thought of it so far.


----------

